# Your thoughts and prayers for Bob Reckart



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob Reckart, our resident pro here at Buckeye Retriever Club, was in a horrific accident today on his way to the field trial at Wolverine in Michigan. We do not know the extent of his injuries, only that he is in critical condition.

We know one dog was killed and another one is missing. All the other dogs on the truck are bruised, but not seriously injured.

Please send your positive thoughts to Bob and his wife, Peggy, as we wait for further news.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How tragic! Thoughts and prayers for Bob and his family.

Andy


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Prayers from Texas.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG. My heart goes out to him and his family and the families that lost there dogs


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Prayers from Vermont. Having been blessed to go through the same experience and have both my dog, passenger & I come out the other side-I wish the same for all involved. With no disrespect to Mr. Reckart-my deepest sympathy to the owner of the dog (& the dog too-I hope he felt no pain) who didn't make it. Not a call anyone ever expects to get.

Again-Prayers Up-

M


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for everyone involved.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers from South Dakota.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

What tragic news. Our thoughts and prayers for all involved. And special prayers for Bob that he recovers from this tragic accident.

Arleen


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers from Alaska. This has to be about the worst thing that could happen to a pro.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Jollycurl,

Please keep us posted on Bob's progress. I haven't seen Bob for 7 or 8 years. He was always friendly and would do anything he could for you. He welcomed me to train on his property. He lived several hours away so I rarely took him up on his offer. He and Peggy will be in out prayers.

Tom


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for Bob and Peggy.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Prayers and best wishes from Missouri . God Bless .


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Around 4 pm they found the last dog near the highway, he was in good shape. He was very happy to be found and was not hurt at all.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers to the Reckert Family and everyone involved. We are pulling for you.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

That is awful news. My thoughts are with Bob and his family and with the family of the dog who died.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers from Pa. Please keeps us up to date.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear of this. Bob is a great guy and a friend. We have judged together. 
My condolences to the family of the dog.Peggy keep your head up and wish for Bob's quick recovery, as I know you will.
I think Bob is in pretty good shape and that will help him now.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

How sad. I Hope that Bob pulls through. Prayers from RI

Paula


----------



## goldendog (Nov 7, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers from everyone at Down East HRC. We will pass the word along at our Hunt Test tomorrow


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Prayers sent for Bob his family and the owners of the poor dog that didn't make it!!*

*Russ*


----------



## mkeehn (Sep 24, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers sent to Bob and Peggy

Dave and Michelle Keehn


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Prayers from California,

any word on Bob's Condition?


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

How horrible. Prayers for him, and the family of the dog. I can't imagine how I would feel if it were my dog, or how he will feel when he is recovered. Wow, just horrible for everyone involved.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Prayers for Bob and Peggy!! Come on, Bob....you're a tough old guy and we want to see you up and doing good soon!

Many condolences to the owners/family whose dog died in this accident. 

So glad to hear the dog that was missing was found and in good shape!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I heard that Bob may have suffered a cervical spine injury. I pray for his recovery. I had the pleasure of meeting Bob, and judging his dogs, while watching him work his behind off at the Buckeye trial. It was spring, and the last day, we wound up with snow on the ground.

My condolences to the owners of the dog that was killed in this horrific accident.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I met Bob at the first field trial I ever attended, as a spectator. he was kind enough to answer a bunch of questions and he was so proud of the dogs on his truck. I sincerely hope he makes a speedy recovery. Those that know him well, keep us posted. I'm glad they found the last dog unharmed and condolences to those that knew and loved the one that did not make it.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

More thoughts and prayers for Bob's recovery.

I first met Bob at Carol Lantiegne's place in 2001 when Cody was a year old, and I was just starting to train him for JH. Bob gave me lots of help and encouragement that summer, and over the next couple of years. I will never forget what a good friend and mentor he has been to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

What terrible news...

I had the pleasure of meeting Bob just one time, as he judged a master I ran in Tallahassee. He was a lot of fun and I really enjoyed him and his judging. 

I will pray hard today that he has a quick recovery. And for the family of the dog that was lost in this tragic accident... 

-Kristie


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

stevelow said:


> More thoughts and prayers for Bob's recovery.
> 
> I first met Bob at Carol Lantiegne's place in 2001 when Cody was a year old, and I was just starting to train him for JH. Bob gave me lots of help and encouragement that summer, and over the next couple of years. I will never forget what a good friend and mentor he has been to me.


Gee, Steve. We met Bob at Carol's place too. He is a very nice man. Lots of fun too. Hope he recovers quickly.

Paula


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Prayers for Bob for a full and quick recovery. My thoughts are with his family and the dog's family also.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Prayers from Kansas!

Aaron and Nichol


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Prayers from Arizona


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers on the way from Kentucky


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

How awful.
Prayers for Bob and his family
Freya and Jerry


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

This is such a terrible thing to happen. I've had the pleasure of training with Bob during June of the last two summers. He is such a nice person, a gentleman and a generous mentor. I pray that he will come out of this and that he will still be able to work with the dogs. If anyone knows any updates on his condition, please post them.

Our prayers also go out to the folks that lost their dog.

Randall and John


----------



## LaDuke (Jan 17, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers to Bob and Peggy. Bob is a great friend to me.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Prayers from Crestview as well.

Glad the missing dog was found okay.

Carol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Reckart is a good friend of mine. He has always been a good friend to anyone who needed a hand or who wanted to learn to train retrievers and both have been true of me. My prayers and thoughts have been with him and Peggy for the last two days. Is there any more news on how he is doing? I'm so worried.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard any news about Bob's condition?


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is what I have leard. This is copy and paste from an email I recieved today.

"I just spoke with Eileen Barber who had just spoken to Peggy Reckart. 
Details are still very sketchy as to how the accident occurred or what 
actualy occurred. The dog trailer was literally cut in half. Bob has 
been upgraded to serious condition from critical which is good. He has 
undegone surgery and more is planned. He does have a broken neck and 
does have movement in his arms at the moment. He is not yet moving his 
legs. He is alert and is somewhat aware of what is going on.
Kevin"


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers from SC as well. What a tragedy.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, I've been thinking about him all day. Thank you for the update. I have no clue who the man is, but he's a dog guy so he must be okay.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Prayers and healing wishes sent from here.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Prayers from MN sent.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Dale said:


> Here is what I have leard. This is copy and paste from an email I recieved today.
> 
> "I just spoke with Eileen Barber who had just spoken to Peggy Reckart.
> Details are still very sketchy as to how the accident occurred or what
> ...


That's amazing that more dogs weren't lost. Our prayers are with the Reckarts and with the family of the dog that was killed. What a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

We have created an information page for Bob's condition. We will update this page as information is available. There is a lot of dis information out there. The trailer was not cut in half, and we will provide information as it is available. The page can be found at http://www.heintel.net/amberwood/accident-news.html. We appreciate you keeping Bob in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the webpage updates Kennel Slave....Sure hope that Bob has a full and speedy recovery. Vehicle accidents are everyone's worst nightmare.

Juli


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've known Bob for some time and was just heartsick when I heard about this over the weekend at the OVRC hunt test. My prayers are with him.


----------



## Shannon Wood (Jan 27, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your family Bob.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

So very sorry to hear about this. Bob is a great guy - prayers form me and Kennel Boy!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe this thread with the link should be sticky'ed?


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray Heintel and Dave Grano are working on getting the appropriate account set up for Reckart family donations. They will post details on his website at www.amberwoodkennels.net when they are available.

If you would like an update on his condition, visit the news link on his homepage and click the "Accident news here" link.

We will also be accepting cash donations at BRC's hunt test this weekend. Please forward this e-mail to any interested people that may have been excluded. 

David Grano
114 Spring Drive
South Russell, OH 44022
H: 440-338-7047
M: 440-463-9706


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Bob's one of the most pleasent people I've met. Good luck Bob hope to see you back in the field soon.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Just curious does anyone know the extent of his injuries? Just wondering since it says constructive surgery.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

OMG! My Thoughts and Prayers go out to Bob and Peggy, he is a great guy, I have known Bob and Peggy for a while, but have not seen/trained with him in a few years, I feel his pain, I was in a car accident in 12/07(other persons fault), luckily none of my dogs were injured, I still have not returned to training/trialing due to cervical and other injuries, so I know its going to be a long recovery!

GOD BLESS!!

Amy Avery


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

What a shame...Bob is a great guy, lots of fun and a great judge for our dog games. Prayers from us for him and his family.....

Earlene and Barry


----------



## Nobility_Retrievers (Sep 17, 2005)

Bob is at Hurley Medical Center in Flint Michigan
This is a top noch trauma center

http://www.hurleymc.com/

Drop him a note, he will appreciate the support.

Everyone at the trial this weekend sent their wishes out to Bob, Peggy and their family.


George Kitto
Wolverine Retriever Club Trial Sec.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Thought I'd give a quick update. I spoke to one of Bob's clients, Dr. Ralph Wieland who provided this information. Want to make sure all the mis-information gets clarified.

Bob was in an accident on the way to Wolverine Field trial. His truck and trailer flipped near Lapeer and Imlay City. A Physicians Assistant stopped and helped give Bob CPR at the scene and flagged a motorist that call 911. At that time all dogs had survived the accident but one was hit by a motorist.

Bob was taken to Hurley Medical Center in Flint. He had feeling initially in both his toes and fingers. However with the trauma and swelling has lost some sensation. He has a fractured C7 vertebrea and no other fractures at this time. They have NOT performed surgery as of last evening 9/21. His spinal cord was NOT transected (severed). He recognizes folks but does not remember what or how the accident happened. 

He was in critcal but STABLE condition as of Saturday morning.
There is an article in one of the local papers that can be accessed on-line. 

The reason many motorists did not stop is because the location of the accident in near a prison and there are signs that say do not stop for anyone on the highway. Thank God someone did.

Bob is a strong and spiritual person. I'm sure the prayer chain is working. Thoughts and prayers to Bob, friends and family and owner of the dog that did not make it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

More prayers from California!


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

thought and prayers for all involved, i think it is good to have a fund for the family. I will add him to our prayer list at my church too.maria


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Prayers from Oklahoma.

Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Prayers from New Jersey. I hope everything works out.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Nobility_Retrievers said:


> Bob is at Hurley Medical Center in Flint Michigan
> This is a top noch trauma center
> 
> http://www.hurleymc.com/
> ...


Thanks, George, and also Sally Koepke for the information on Bob. We are thinking of him and praying for him every day. 

The link you provided to Hurley Medical Center has an option to send an email greeting to any patient there. It was easy to do and I assume that they print them out and deliver them fairly quickly - so Bob would start receiving get well wishes fast. I know that when one is ill or injured those messages mean a lot to the patient and his family.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

Prayers from Wisconsin, sympathy goes out to the family of the dog that passed.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Prayers sent from Middle Tennessee. Will look forward to hearing the news that Bob is recuperating and under his own power.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

It's very easy to send Bob an e-greeting at the above site.'Just click on "E-GREETING".


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just heard the news from a friend here in SC... So sad and prayer sent up from the South for Bob, his family, and the families of the dogs injured or lost.

Of course - I am not familiar with the details but it just serves as a reminder to stay alert, take a break, and be aware every mment while driving - we all do enough of it:

So - prayers for all of us on the road this week and always. May God bless our trucks and all the souls inside (both human and canine alike).


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is the link to the website that has information on the accident, the dogs in his kennel and Bob's condition. He had very specific contingency plans for the dogs and they are being followed - they're spelled out on this website. They also ask wellwisher's not to call the hospital, but to bookmark the website as they will regularly update it.

http://www.amberwoodkennels.net:80/


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry - forgot to add - click on "news" if it doesn't take you to the accident link.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope that all trainers who take dogs off site for training or competition have a plan as precise as that. Still in my prayers.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

How horrible! Prayers are being sent from AR.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Robert "Bob" Reckart, Handler, Hartsgrove (Rome) Ohio, Accident news


We found the newspaper article online is is located here: 

http://www.countypress.com/stories/092108/loc_20080919101.shtml 

(thanx Sally)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

There but for the grace of God go any of us. I hope this makes everyone, pros especially, a little more self-aware when we/they travel.

Hang in there, Bob....you're one _tough_ cookie....a lot of people love you and are there for you!

kg


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

RJG said:


> Robert "Bob" Reckart, Handler, Hartsgrove (Rome) Ohio, Accident news
> 
> 
> We found the newspaper article online is is located here:
> ...


WOW.... That story is bone-chilling...


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

RJG said:


> Robert "Bob" Reckart, Handler, Hartsgrove (Rome) Ohio, Accident news
> 
> 
> We found the newspaper article online is is located here:
> ...


Man. Thank God the people who did stop knew what to do. Life hangs in the balance every day, but that was very precarious. Any updates on Bob's condition?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> WOW.... That story is bone-chilling...


You got that right. Prayers for Bob.... more of them.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> WOW.... That story is bone-chilling...


Ditto!

FOM


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

Add one more Good Samaritan to Bob's story:

When Denise Burbary-Muston heard about the Bob's horrific crash the day following the accident, and learned that one of the dogs was still missing, she went into action.

Denise, a member of the Wolverine Retriever Club and an equine veterinarian, drove to the accident site to look for Brutus, the missing Lab. Others had looked for the missing dog, but with no luck. When Denise drove past the accident site, she thought she spotted something dark in the ditch/swale next to the highway. She parked her vehicle off the side of I-69, and called to that area. Up jumped Brutus who came running towards her, so excited and happy to be rescued ---- FIFTEEN hours after the crash!

I commend Denise for her actions in rescuing this dog, along with all the other members of the Wolverine Retriever Club who stepped up to the plate when they heard about the crash.

(BTW, good things come to good people. Denise and her boy Cinco won their first Qualifying last weekend, just two days after finding Brutus!)

My thoughts and prayers go to Bob (a really good guy who went out of his way to give some great advise to a rookie handler running her dog in one of his first Quals way back in 1994 - the same advise I follow to this day), and to all of Bob's family, friends and clients. My condolences to Tim on your loss.

- Deb


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

From the Amberwood website about Bob's condition:

9/23
Bob did break his neck, the reconstructive surgery planned is to put plates in to stablize around the break. He is resting easier at this time. They are trying to disolve a blood clot before they will perform the surgery. His condition is still Critical but stable. Keeping Bob still is proving to be a challenge to Peggy and the medical staff. The staff at Hurley is one of the best we have ever seen, they are taking great care of Bob.

9/25
Bob has finally been cleared for surgery, as soon as the two surgeons can arrange it they will be putting 2 plates in his neck to stabilize the neck. 

We have gotten a Paypal account for donations, as well as creating a non-profic corporation, if you can help Bob with a donation, please do. Every little bit will really help. Our next step is filing for a 501(c)(3) tax exempt status.

http://www.heintel.net/amberwood/accident-news.html

If you want to send an e-card, here's the hospital e-card site again.
Just click on e-cards and type in Bob's name, etc.

http://www.hurleymc.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update and the link to the hospital...


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

K G said:


> There but for the grace of God.....
> 
> 
> kg



That's so true. Thoughts and prayers are sent from Maine.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Many, many prayers from Arkansas for Bob, his recovery, the retrievers, his family, friends, & business.


Clint Johnson Retrievers 
Clint, Shawnna, Christen Johnson
Dina Wrobleski
Randy Mckay


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Bob is scheduled for surgery late today, it will probably several hours of surgery. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, especially today.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Kennel_Slave said:


> Bob is scheduled for surgery late today, it will probably several hours of surgery. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, especially today.



Thoughts and Prayers to Bob and his family and friends that the surgery goes smoothly, quickly, and is successful. 

Juli


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

> From the Amberwood website about Bob's condition:
> 
> 9/23
> Bob did break his neck, the reconstructive surgery planned is to put plates in to stablize around the break. He is resting easier at this time. They are trying to disolve a blood clot before they will perform the surgery. His condition is still Critical but stable. Keeping Bob still is proving to be a challenge to Peggy and the medical staff. The staff at Hurley is one of the best we have ever seen, they are taking great care of Bob.
> ...


 New update from yesterday:







> Saturday, Sept.27, 2008
> 
> Last night starting after 5:00 PM, Bob had the reconstructive surgery, they put two plates in his neck to stabilize the spine. The surgery went as expected, and he is resting comfortably. At this point all we can do is wait and see. In a few days we should know more as he begins to recover. There is still the possibility of another surgery from the back to further stabilize the spine. All of the dogs are doing fine, no serious side effects.
> 
> The email cards keep coming in and the Hurley Medical Center folks keep printing them out and hanging them up for Bob. It is very thoughtful and overwhelming the vast number of people who are thinking of him. Also thank you for your kind donations. These will truly make a huge difference in his recovery, we will carefully manage them and make sure that every dollar received is spent directly supporting on this cause, all management and administration is strictly volunteer.



O Lord, your compassion's never fail and your mercies are new every morning: We give you thanks for giving our brother hope of health renewed. Continue in him, we pray, the good work you have begun; that he, daily increasing in bodily strength, and rejoicing in your goodness, through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

This morning I played three games of racquetball with a man I had not seen for a year. He broke his neck while surfing in California where he also almost drowned as the waves held him locked in some rocks. It's been a long road to recovery. Today he has some limitation in movement of his head. However, he played a great game of racquetball, holding his own against people who did not give an inch. 

I do not know Bob, but my thoughts are with you in this difficult time. Extraordinary progress has been made in treating spinal injuries and hopefully you will be able to recover quickly.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers sent to Bob and his family.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Prayers going out for Bob's recovery and his family.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Buckeye Retriever Club held its fall hunt test this weekend and many wonderful people made donations to the fund started for Bob. And don't forget that you can donate through Paypal. There is a link on Bob's website.

Kathy Heintel gave us an update on Bob's condition. Kathy has been shuttling back and forth between here and Michigan to keep things going.

After the surgery, Bob has been heavily sedated because, being Bob, he does not hold still well which is critical to his recovery. 

Eariler in the week, he was conscious for a short time and Kathy was able to communicate with him. He is intubated, so he cannot speak. She told him he was in Michigan (or as we Buckeyes say: Meeechigan). Being a huge Ohio State fan, Bob shook his head in disgust! So Bob and his big personality are intact.

Please keep posting on the hospital website. Peggy is really enjoying the posts. They read them to Bob and are printing them off to save for him when the sedation is lightened.

Ellen


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers from Kansas for Bob's recovery. I don't know him, personally, but can tell from all the posts that he is a very kind and well thought of gentleman. Blessings on the PA and nursing student who stopped to help, the vet who found the missing lab, all those who have helped at the kennel and, especially, heartfelt condolences to the family who lost their dog. 

God's blessings on everyone,
G


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

jollycurl said:


> Eariler in the week, he was conscious for a short time and Kathy was able to communicate with him. He is intubated, so he cannot speak. She told him he was in Michigan (or as we Buckeyes say: Meeechigan). Being a huge Ohio State fan, Bob shook his head in disgust! So Bob and his big personality are intact.
> 
> 
> Ellen


 LOL It crossed my mind that being in that "other" state may give Bob incentive to recover faster.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Bob,

Just thinking about you and wishing you well.

Megan / Tom (PA)


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Best wishes to Bob and his family. I hope to see him back in the dog game one day. 

My deepest condolences to the family of the dog that was lost. Your pain is felt here today too.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I spoke briefly to Kathy Heintel today as she was driving back to Hurley Medical Center. She said that, though Bob is still sedated, his wife Peggy really appreciates the e-cards that he is receiving - it brightens her day while she tends to Bob. When the docs feel that he is stable enough to wake him up, he'll be able to read them all.

In the meantime, here is the link to the ecard site at Hurley - if you all get a minute to send thoughts, etc. I know that they perk Peggy up. The more the better.

http://www.hurleymc.com/?id=432&sid=1


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Just sent off our second email get well card to Bob and his family...
Sure hope he rallys soon and is up and about...
Freya and Jerry


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Prayers are being said for Bob, Peggy and Everyone involved.


----------



## Dash of Sage (Sep 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear what has happened, But if he is a retriever trainer/handler he is tough and determined to pull through ! good luck Bob


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Update on Bob from the Amberwood website:

"Wednesday, Oct. 1, 2008
Bob's next surgery is scheduled for tomorrow at 4:00 PM. The doctors have warned us Bob will look a lot worse after this surgery since they will be rolling him over for it.

It is very ironic, Bob has his own electronic collar now. No, not to control him but to stimulate bone growth in his neck. We all knew electronics were a good thing if used properly. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. And we want everyone to drive carefully, real carefully. We don't want anyone else to go through this.

Thursday, Oct. 2, 2008
Bob's second surgery started on time and is now over. He is back resting in his room. The surgeon says the procedure went as planned. Hopefully now Bob can begin the rest of his recovery. As this next Hunt Test approaches this weekend, Bob and all of us thank everyone who has helped out with keeping the dogs ready for these tests."


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've never met Bob, being from the west coast and all. But isn't it amazing how people can come together and support each other through tough times? Best wishes and thoughts from GT and I. 

Guns up Bob.....


/Paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

There is another update on Bob's website....GOOD NEWS!!!!!



> Saturday, Oct. 4, 2008
> 
> Our first RED LETTER Day. Today *they took Bob off of the ventilator*, and he is breathing on his own. He has been on the ventilator since being shipped in from the accident sight. He "spoke" to Peggy for about 15 minutes today before visiting hours ended and she had to leave. He thought he was yelling, but with the irritation from the tube, Peggy said she could barely hear him. They also took out the feedeing tube. All of which is good news, breathing on his own is very good news. Bob seems to be realizing he is in Michigan Fan territory and is not happy about that, being an avid Ohio State fan. The stories Kathy and Peggy have heard from individuals in the area about the treatment of back and spinal injuries at Hurley give us great hope for Bob's chances.
> 
> Tonight they have Bob sitting up, another first since the accident. They are also weaning him off of the anesthetic, so although he is thinking and talking, he is not yet totally making sense. But he is still breathing without the ventilator.


Hang tough, Bob....lots of prayers and good wishes are being sent your way!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes breathing and eating on his own is great news!!!

Get well soon Bob!

FOM


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Bob, we are all thinking about you, god speed with your recovery!!!!Susan Shaw


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

That is great news!! Still praying for a full recovery.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

From the Amberwood website:


"Tuesday, Oct 7, 2008

Bob has been getting by since Saturday. Yesterday Bob's swallowing was checked and Peggy feed him his first food by mouth since he came in. He is still easily excited but seems to be settling in.

Today, Bob started physical therapy, but later had a serious set back and flat lined. The staff revived him but he is now back on the respirator. We will have to see what tomorrow brings."


Everybody please keep praying.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

My prayers are definitely going to include Bob, Peggy, his family & friends.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers continue for Bob and his family.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob And Peggy,

You Are Both In Our Daily Prayers And On Our Prayer List At Church.
Praying For A Complete And Speedy Recovery. Heal!!!!!

Bach And Mary Doar


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Isaiah 40:31 
But those who wait on the LORD
Shall renew their strength;
They shall mount up with wings like eagles,
They shall run and not be weary,
They shall walk and not faint.

(Micah 7:7, The Message)
But me, I'm not giving up. I'm sticking around to see What GOD will do. I'm waiting for GOD to make things right. I'm counting on God to listen to me. 

Bob & Peggy you are both in our prayers. We await to hear you tell us the story of your total recovery. 
Godspeed
Kitlyn


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

From the Amberwood website:

Wednesday, Oct, 2008

They have Bob resting comfortably, but since his episode yesterday he is scheduled to get a trach put in tomorrow morning. They want to be ready in case he has another episode and to allow him to breath on his own more of the time without worring about having to intubate him again. Details are sketchy, but where they were talking about moving him out of the NICU yesterday, now they are saying "we have to wait and see."


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The trach is a good idea and a precaution.....I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.....

FOM


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

The latest on Bob's progress:

Saturday, Oct 11, 2008

Bob got his trach as planned and is breathing better. Peggy says he is sitting up and watching football. He can not talk and is being tube fed again, but is on only a low dose of pain reliever. They are letting him breathe on his own (without the ventilator) for short periods every day now. The doctors are really worried about the episode earlier this week and want to prevent any others. So Bob is scheduled to get a pacemaker on Monday. They hope this will allow them to totally wean him off of the ventilator and then remove the trach. He is alert and aware of his surroundings and appears to remember events that should be taking place now. Still no comment on the accident though. For this we will have to wait.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

That sounds like a big improvement! Will keep the prayers coming.

Andy


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Still praying for Bob and his family. Keep focusing on the small victories.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

From the Amberwood website:

Monday, Oct 13, 2008

Bob did not get his pacemaker "installed" today. He was scheduled but an emergency surgery came in and bumped him. So the plan is to inplant it tomorrow. Peggy says he is in good spirits and she seems to be too. Hopefully they let him watch the Browns play tonight. He is enjoying watching the football games and even more, teasing his nurse, who is a Michigan fan.

(Sounds like Bob is feeling a bit more like himself!)


----------



## alynn (Apr 5, 2008)

Gotta love it. If there is one thing to keep a Buckeye fan alive it is to see them beat M*ch*gan again!


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Latest update:

Thursday, Oct. 16, 2008

The report today, is that the Bob is breathing part time on his own (with the trach.) but without the respirator. Breathing on his own is hard work for Bob. He can not talk because of the trach. And they are treating him for a bacterial infection, which has restricted the possibility of outside visitors. Hopefully by next week he can have visitors. He is asking questions about the field trial and the accident, but still confused about the accident details. Physical therapy may restart tomorrow. 

They took out his staples today, and some of the swelling has gone down. Bob's color is currently still purple, and he is happy that at least it is not maize and blue.


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

I am praying for you Bob.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Latest updates on Bob's progress:

Saturday, Oct. 18, 2008

Bob is totally off of the anesthetic, resting more or less comfortably. He does not seem to remember the accident. He is working at breathing to get weaned off of the ventilator. The staff does not know how long it will take to clear up the acterial infection. They are again discussing transferring him (now to Metro in Cleveland, because it is one of the top 14/500 "state of the art" spinal cord injury rehab facilities in the country) when they get him totally off of the ventilator.

Sunday, Oct. 19, 2008

Peggy is reading Bob all of the email cards. She has actually started over since he does not remember the ones read earlier, around the surgeries. Since he is totally off of the anesthetic, he undersaands the messages and acknowledges them when Peggy reads them. 

One message concerning NEFLHRC in Jacksonville, was too long for the hospitals system. It ends with "He's been " Bob would appreciate it if you can resend the end, he is curious as to who sent it and how it ends. Thanx.

By the way, the link for the email cards is: http://www.hurleymc.com/?id=432&sid=1

Monday, Oct. 20, 2008

Bob was off of the respriator from 11:00 AM when Peggy came for visiting hours until 7:00 PM when she left. He asked to be put back on but the doctor told him he could handle it, so he "tuffed it out." They also changed his trach to one he can eat with, so he was enjoying popsicles. He can still not talk with this trach, though.

Bob was off of the respirator for 5 hours straight yesterday.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Great news! No doubt Bob will be happy to get out of Michigan. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Great news! Hope everything continues to improve.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

From the Amberwood website:

Wednesday, Oct. 22, 2008

Bob says he is bored and ready for a few visitors. If you are in the Flint area, please consider stopping in at Hurley Medical Center, especially Kristy Stoutenburg and Eugene (the Good Samaritans) who saved his life. The medical staff are trying to get him in good enough condition to ship to Cleveland, Ohio, for rehab.

Peggy requests that no one discuss the accident or the dogs that were on the trip with him. We would like these to be pleasant and uplifting visits for Bob. We have not told him one of the dogs died yet. 

Bob still can not talk normally. 

Visiting hours are from 11:00 to 2:00 and 5:00 to 7:00, in the neuro trauma ICU on the 5th floor.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent news!


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW! Some really good news!!!

Friday, Oct. 24, 2008

They put in a stomach tube today, so they can transport Bob to Metro. The plan is to transport him on Monday, sometime. So he should be in Cleveland next week.

Ellen
Jollycurl Curly-Coated Retrievers
working retrievers since 1979


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Just saw this update on Bob. Glad to hear he is at home!!

Saturday, Dec. 27, 2008

Bob has been released from the hospital and is at home. If you get a chance stop by and visit, he likes having company and is in good spirits. He is still working at his therapy exercises and still improving.
http://www.heintel.net/amberwood/accident-news.html


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

VIcky, I was thinking about this the other day. What great news. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

I wanted to give everyone a little update on Bob Reckart whom we saw at Buckeye Retriever Club's annual dinner in January. 

No one could be in better spirits under the circumstances. He is in a big ole chair that can do just about everything. And to give him some real incentive, he is on the judging panel for Buckeye's spring HT. So Bob is working hard to be physically and mentally ready for June.

A training day is planned for March 22 at Bob's place. Let's hope we will have good weather and Bob can enjoy the day.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

may you have speedy recovery!


----------



## Jerry D Herring (Feb 25, 2009)

my prayers from Iraq


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

That is great news!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

That's so weird. We were just talking about the accident at training today and I was looking for an update. Glad to hear he's doing well!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

awesome news.

P.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Great news, been wondering how he was doing. And to hear he'll be judging this month thats way to cool Praise the Lord the miracles he gives us. Tell Bob we're still pulling forhim.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, glad to hear he's doing well! Keep it up!


----------



## goldendog (Nov 7, 2003)

Got a call yesterday from a club member here in NC. Peggy passed away Sunday and Bob has been placed in a nursing home. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

That is terrible. Continued prayers for Bob!


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow they will stay in my prayers.
________
Ford family tree history


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

How horrible!! I will keep Bob and his family in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

goldendog said:


> Got a call yesterday from a club member here in NC. Peggy passed away Sunday and Bob has been placed in a nursing home. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers


What??? OMG....

I can't comprehend it....

Peggy passed away???? What happened????

I'm speechless...

Angie


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Angie B said:


> What??? OMG....
> 
> I can't comprehend it....
> 
> ...


From Bob's website, All it says is that Peggy passed away Sunday April 5th from natural causes.

I'm speechless also,

Sean


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

This is awful. Does anyone know what Nursing Home? Is it in OH or NC? I know he went back to OH. I'd like to send him a card so please post any info. you know. Claudia


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

goldendog said:


> Got a call yesterday from a club member here in NC. Peggy passed away Sunday and Bob has been placed in a nursing home. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers


My prayers for Bob and his continued strength, and for his family.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Prayers from Washington, how sad.


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

From the BRC website:

It is with profound sadness to inform you that Mrs. Peggy Reckart, Bob’s wife, passed away Sunday morning from natural causes.

There will be a viewing for family and friends at Ritontaro Funeral Home at 126 South Street (route 44 south of the square) in Chardon, Ohio, from 6:00 to 9:00 PM on Thursday April 9th. Ritontaros phone number is 440-285-9651.

Bob has checked into the Briar Hill Nursing Home, 15950 Pierce Street, Middlefield, OH 44062, 440/632-5241. Briar Hill is located on route 608 North of State Route 87 in Middlefield, Ohio. You are welcome to visit with Bob there for the foreseeable future. 

In lue of flowers the family as asked that donations be made to The Dog Trainer Relief Fund. You can access this fund on Amber Wood Kennels web site and pay through Pay Pal. The web site is amberwoodkennel.net This is the fund that is helping off set Bob’s medical and physical therapy bills.

When you go to the Amber Wood web site, scroll down to “accident news”. Click on that button, scroll down a bit and there is a button to click on for donations. If that gets confusing you can send donations to The Dog Trainer Relief Fund in care of Dave Grano, 114 Spring Dr., South Russell, Ohio 44022.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Sean Barbey said:


> I'm speechless also,
> 
> Sean


As am I. I just learned yesterday also. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the terrible news. Our Prayers are with Everyone involved. 

Micki


----------



## Carter (Dec 13, 2008)

Our Condolences To Bob As A Fellow Prta Member. God Bless


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Our deepest sympathies to Bob Reckart. He and Peggy have had so much adversity to overcome since his accident and now Peggy has been taken away from him. Prayers from Virginia.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I can't seem to come to grips with this news. I am so terribly sorry to hear of the loss Bob has suffered by the death of Peggy.

Many prayers for Bob, the Reckart family and friends.

Vicky
RTF Moderator

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Death is nothing at all. I have only slipped away into the next room. Whatever we were to each other, that we are still.

Call me by my old familiar name, speak to me in the easy way you always used to. Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes we enjoyed together.

Play, smile ,think of me, pray for me. Let my name be the household word it always was. Let it be spoken without effort.

Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was; there is absolutely unbroken continuity. 

Why should I be out of your mind because I am out of your sight?

I am waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near just around the corner. All is well. Nothing is past; nothing is lost.

One brief moment and all will be as it was before -- only better, infinitely happier and for ever -- we will all be one together with Christ.

 Carmelite Monastery
 Tallow, County Waterford


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh no...

Prayers for Bob this must be horrible for him.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

This is just a horrible story. Prayers out to Bob. Just terrible.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Great prayers of strength for Bob to help him endure the loss of his beloved wife..

With deepest sympathy,

Earlene and Barry Rybolt


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Very sad. How old is Bob?


----------

